# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Have you ever [done something] before?

## ycomp

How would I say in Russian:  *Have you ever* [_done something_] *before*? 
e.g. 
Have you ever gone skiing before? 
Have you ever been to Turkey before? 
Have you ever met an American before? 
Have you ever kissed a stranger before? 
Have you ever drank chocolate milk before? 
Have you ever been so excited before?

----------


## alexB

Have you ever gone skiing before?    Вы ходили когда-нибудь на лыжах раньше? Ходили ли вы когда-нибудь на лыжах раньше? На лыжах ходили когда-нибудь? 
Have you ever been to Turkey before?     Были когда-нибудь в Турции? 
Have you ever met an American before?  Не приходилось ли вам встречаться с американцами раньше? 
Have you ever kissed a stranger before? Вы целовались когда-нибудь? 
   Have you ever drunk chocolate milk before?   Вы пили когда-нибудь какао? What’s that chocolate milk thing? Let me in on your little secret.   ::  
Have you ever been so excited before?    Приходилось ли вам испытывать такое волнение раньше?

----------


## ycomp

thanks for the translations... 
well these were all just examples off the top of my head, not necessarily questions I would ask. I was just trying to think of enough examples that I would get the hang of it. So about Chocolate Milk, I was just trying to think of a drink someone in Russia probably never drank before. But yes, I do look back on my chocolate milk drinking days with fondness...  ::  
but isn't какао, Hot Chocolate?

----------


## Alex_K

> Have you ever gone skiing before?    Вы ходили когда-нибудь на лыжах раньше? Ходили ли вы когда-нибудь на лыжах раньше? На лыжах ходили когда-нибудь? 
> Have you ever been to Turkey before?     Были когда-нибудь в Турции? 
> Have you ever met an American before?  Не приходилось ли вам встречаться с американцами раньше? 
> Have you ever kissed a stranger before? Вы целовались когда-нибудь? 
>    Have you ever drunk chocolate milk before?   Вы пили когда-нибудь какао? What’s that chocolate milk thing? Let me in on your little secret.   
> Have you ever been so excited before?    Приходилось ли вам испытывать такое волнение раньше?

 Приведу переводы к одному виду, чтобы легче понимать было. 
Have you ever gone skiing before?  Катались ли вы когда-нибудь на лыжах?
Have you ever been to Turkey before?  Бывали ли вы когда-нибудь в Турции?
Have you ever met an American before?  Встречали ли вы когда-нибудь американца?
Have you ever kissed a stranger before?  Целовали ли вы когда-нибудь незнакомца?
Have you ever drunk chocolate milk before? Пили ли вы когда-нибудь горячий шоколад?

----------


## ycomp

Hi, another related question... 
How can I ask "Have you never ...?" 
Вы никогда не бывали в Турции? 
Вы никогда не били в Турции? 
are any of those above correct? 
btw. From the translations, I guess Chocolate Milk really is a western thing... Hot Chocolate is a hot drink, Chocolate Milk is like cold milk with a little bit of chocolate syrup flavouring. It is really a kid's drink )

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Have you ever [s:1ge4c352]drank[/s:1ge4c352] drunk chocolate milk before?

 _кашл-кашл_-кашель... The first thing that comes to my mind is the wonderful Yiddish expression _a Shande für de Goyim_ -- which in Cyrillic would be written *А шанде фёр дэ гойим*, and which in the Hebrew alphabet looks like: *
אַ‮ ‬שאַנדע‮ ‬פֿאַר‮ ‬די‮ ‬גוים* 
...which is said by Jews when a Jew does something embarrassing in front of non-Jews.  
I mean to say, ycomp, that we English speakers should take care not to set a bad example for the Russians by using incorrect English! 
P.S. Please don't ask me any questions about Yiddish or Hebrew -- я бывший католик, теперь я склонный к деизму, и на самом деле не еврей. Но вообще я безумно люблю евреев и Иудаизм меня очень интересует.

----------


## alexB

Those _Вы никогда не б[s:2dy7kwvx]и[/s:2dy7kwvx]ыли…_ will do, well enough.  
But if you let it cool down wouldn’t your hot milk turn into chocolate milk?  ::

----------


## ycomp

> Those _Вы никогда не б[s:1jdndypc]и[/s:1jdndypc]ыли…_ will do, well enough.  
> But if you let it cool down wouldn’t your hot milk turn into chocolate milk?

 nope, cause Hot Chocolate is more like Hot Milk Chocolate than Hot Chocolate Milk  ::

----------


## alexB

Yeah, you Americans, (wait a minute, who are you, anyway?), have everything upside down. _“Селёдка под шубой – отрава, I’d rather drink a glass of milk made of chocolate”,_ cold chocolate, sorry.  ::

----------


## ycomp

> Yeah, you Americans, (wait a minute, who are you, anyway?), have everything upside down. _“Селёдка под шубой – отрава, I’d rather drink a glass of milk made of chocolate”,_ cold chocolate, sorry.

 well Canadian actually... I like Селёдка под шубой sometimes... the only Russian food I never liked was xoлoдец... but you can't blame me, my stomach just ain't made for that. I tried to eat it many times 'cause I know it's healthy, but...

----------


## alexB

Here I’m with you totally. Never ever absotivlylutly, no way, have I eaten nor tasted, even, that junk. You gotta kill me first before you make me touch it.

----------


## Оля

> the only Russian food I never liked was xoлoдец...

 I hate it too.
By the way, as far as I know it's Ukrainian food. Maybe I'm wrong.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Я однажды кушал холодец, когда был в гостях у приятеля в Москве. Но, только от вежливости, чтобы не произвесло у них плохие впечатления об американцев -- будто я *какая-то "дива" или сказочная принцесса*, у которой сквозь мягкие, мягкие губы нельзя проносить такую противную еду. 
(I once ate head-cheese, when I was at the home of an acquaintance in Moscow. But only out of politeness, so that they wouldn't have a bad impression of Americans -- like I'm some kind of diva or fairy-tale princess,  ::   ::  and such disgusting foods may not go past my delicate lips.)

----------


## Alex_K

> Originally Posted by ycomp  the only Russian food I never liked was xoлoдец...   I hate it too.

 I like it, especially with mustard  :: ))

----------


## Оля

> Я однажды кушал холодец, когда был в гостях у приятеля в Москве. Но_ только [s:9dx9vwzm]от[/s:9dx9vwzm] из вежливости, чтобы [s:9dx9vwzm]не произве_ло у них плохие впечатления об американцев[/s:9dx9vwzm] не оставить плохого впечатления об американцах -- будто я какая-то "дива" или сказочная принцесса, у которой сквозь губы нельзя проносить такую еду.

----------


## Throbert McGee

OMG, неужели я написал "*об* американц*ев*"?!?  (Краснеюсь...)  _Вино_ виновато, честное слово!

----------


## ycomp

> (I once ate head-cheese, when I was at the home of an acquaintance in Moscow. But only out of politeness, so that they wouldn't have a bad impression of Americans

 Be glad you weren't in China... wife of the VP came to visit and was trying to impress us with a good home cooked meal. What was it? Fried nuggets of fat. Not my cup of tea. Although I do love a good marbled steak. Fried silk worms are big there too   ::   I ate some donkey (as you can imagine it is kind of a tough meat, but ok) at a village banquet and after I told my grandmother this, she was not impressed.  Something about I shouldn't be eating them because they don't have cloven hooves.  ::   What I really liked was Black Chicken Soup. It was a kind of chicken soup with Black Chicken and ginger. I tried to replicate it at home (bought a Black Chicken a few times) but was unable to make it taste as good  ::  It's hard without a recipe. That soup is supposed to be very healthy though.

----------


## Lampada

Краснею...

----------


## Selexin

> the only Russian food I never liked was xoлoдец... but you can't blame me, my stomach just ain't made for that. I tried to eat it many times 'cause I know it's healthy, but...

 It seems exceedinly strange to me, that you've been repeatedly exposed to this food, as it's rather rare and served sometimes on a special occasion like New Year selebration, burthday party, etc.  We don't eat it on regular basis, and I think somebody plied you with it just to make an impression, which obviously failed. Lol. 
As the saying goes: there's no accounting for taste.

----------


## ycomp

> the only Russian food I never liked was xoлoдец... but you can't blame me, my stomach just ain't made for that. I tried to eat it many times 'cause I know it's healthy, but...
> 			
> 		  It seems exceedinly strange to me, that you've been repeatedly exposed to this food, as it's rather rare and served sometimes on a special occasion like New Year selebration, burthday party, etc.  We don't eat it on regular basis, and I think somebody plied you with it just to make an impression, which obviously failed. Lol. 
> As the saying goes: there's no accounting for taste.

 My grandmother is Russian (and apparently an amazing cook)... so I ate a lot of Russian food growing up. I would eat more than 50 pelmeni at a sitting and I am also fond of grechka, don't know why. But she told me that when crops failed in Russia and all the people had to eat was гречневая каша.. that they would eat it and be healthy. 
Also they serve xoлoдец in some cafeterias in Ukraine at least, don't know about Russia since I've never been there. My friend loves the stuff, so he's eating it at the cafeteria all the time... just piles it on his plate. I also did not like cabbage rolls much when growing up, but now (as an adult) they are good - provided I eat them when they are hot and fresh (as leftovers they don't taste very good) 
What I really liked as a kid was просворка (sp?)... bread from Church. Strange, I know... ) I also like fried perishki stuffed with mushrooms and rice. I enjoy it as much as a good hamburger.

----------


## SarochkaNZ

"Chocolate milk" всегда холодное. Я думаю, что будет "шоколадный коктейль молочный" по-русски. Chocolate milk - мой любимый напиток на любом языке.  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> "Chocolate milk" всегда холодное. Я думаю, что будет "шоколадный коктейль молочный" по-русски. Chocolate milk - мой любимый напиток на любом языке.

 Насколько я знаю, "молочный коктейль" означает "milkshake", как у Макдоналдсе -- т.е., напиток очень густой и полмороженный (very thick and semi-frozen). 
"Chocolate milk" -- это просто холодное молоко с шоколадым сиропом.

----------


## Оля

> Насколько я знаю, "молочный коктейль" означает "milkshake", как в Макдоналдсе -- т.е., напиток очень густой и полумороженный (very thick and semi-frozen).

 Это только в этом **** МакДональдсе молочный коктейль "очень густой и полумороженный", а вообще напиток с таким названием не должен быть ни густым, ни мороженным. Я в детстве считала, что молочный коктейль - это чуть ли не самый вкусный напиток на свете (потому что пила его не МакДаке, а в советских кафе). А то, что в МакДаке продают - гадость неописуемая, это даже напитком назвать сложно.
Кстати, и в современных русских кафе продают нормальный молочный коктейль. Густотень полумороженную только в МакДаке встречала.

----------


## SarochkaNZ

Throbert, the McDonalds milkshake is listed on the menu as a "шейк," or similar, I believe. (Я не уверна, потому что я скорее умру, чем постараюсь его выпить.  ::  В детстве, я его попробовала, и я чуть не задохнулась. 
Оля, это точно такой "нормальный молочный коктейль" что я люблю, which we can buy at home in big two litre bottles of chocolate milk, strawberry milk or banana milk (at least in NZ, we have fewer flavours than in Russia.)

----------


## Оля

> В детстве_ (no comma here) я его попробовала_ и [s:8t6fg6sf]я[/s:8t6fg6sf] чуть не задохнулась. 
> Оля, это точно такой "нормальный молочный коктейль"*,* что я люблю

----------


## ycomp

Believe it or not, I actually liked McDonald's' shakes when I was a kid. I found them filling, but then again I grew fast and had a bigger appetite than anyone I knew (I used to eat a milkshake, Big Mac, 2x20 McNuggets, fries and Apple Pie all in one sitting...   ::  )

----------


## Crocodile

> What I really liked as a kid was просворка (sp?)... bread from Church.

 I think the correct term is either "просфора" or "просфирка". Not sure though as I'm not a Greek Orthodox. You should try шкварки. And you can make it yourself http://www.bankreceptov.ru/flesh/flesh-0274.shtml    

> Это только в этом **** МакДональдсе молочный коктейль "очень густой и полумороженный", а вообще напиток с таким названием не должен быть ни густым, ни мороженным. Я в детстве считала, что молочный коктейль - это чуть ли не самый вкусный напиток на свете (потому что пила его не МакДаке, а в советских кафе).

 It's not that hard to make that one. All you need is good ice-cream (ideally пломбир for 48 copecs), some milk and blender.

----------


## ycomp

> Originally Posted by ycomp  What I really liked as a kid was просворка (sp?)... bread from Church.   I think the correct term is either "просфора" or "просфирка". Not sure though as I'm not a Greek Orthodox.

 yeah Greeks have the same bread too, but it is larger than the Russian просфора. I swear though I thought there was a 'k' in there. Could it be a dimunitive? Usually I tend to remember Russian words from my childhood correctly, and I'm sure I heard it as "prosforka". Then again, I did end up calling vatrushka "matrushka" for a number of years. Until I told one Russian girl I liked "matrushka" and then she couldn't stop laughing about it and liked to tease me about that afterwards.

----------


## Crocodile

Here's what I've found:   

> просфира  ж. То же, что: просфора.
> просфирка ж. разг. То же, что: просфора.
> просфора ж. Белый круглый хлебец, употребляемый в обрядах православного богослужения.
> просфорка ж. разг. 1) Уменьш. к сущ.: просфора. 2) Ласк. к сущ.: просфора.

 So "prosforka" is also OK, you got that right.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Оля  ...Я в детстве считала, что молочный коктейль - это чуть ли не самый вкусный напиток на свете (потому что пила его не МакДаке, а в советских кафе).   It's not that hard to make that one. All you need is good ice-cream (ideally пломбир for 48 copecs), some milk and blender.

 Молоко должно быть очень холодным, даже со льдом, и ещё туда добавлялся сироп, малиновый или клубничный. Блендер желательно помощнее.

----------


## Crocodile

> Молоко должно быть очень холодным, даже со льдом, и ещё туда добавлялся сироп, малиновый или клубничный.

 I don't recall the syrup being added, but it sounds like a good top-up. I guess ice-cream was sweet enough for us or that option wasn't available everywhere. Perhaps Шоколадница had all of them, but I used to buy the shake in the regular trade centre.

----------


## Оля

> Блендер желательно помощнее.

 У меня есть дрель с насадкой.   ::

----------


## bc21junsan

No doubt that the food at McDonald is really good. I want also their milkshake, mcnuggets, and chicken fillet and even their mc float. But though, I don't eat often at McDonald or any fast food restaurant.  Because it is better to cook at home because you can be sure that you eat nutritious food.

----------

